# Low fertility in terribilis?



## t_kosch (Aug 12, 2008)

Hello,
just wondering if anyone has ever had any issues with low fertility in _Phyllobates terribilis_? I have a trio of orange 2.5 year old frogs, that are very healthy and breed regularly, but the eggs almost never start developing. They have previously produced healthy froglets, but in each case, the most eggs that developed per clutch was only one. The frogs are fed a mixed diet of fruit flies, termites, crickets, springtails and woodlice that are dusted with Repashy supplement. Since the problem occurs with both females and the eggs look great right after they're laid, I am beginning to think that the problem is the male. So anyways, I was just wondering if this is a common occurance (maybe due to frequent inbreeding in this species) or is my male a unique case?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Do you replace your Repashy every 6 months? Which one or ones are you using? Could be a Vitamin A deficiency. Sometimes dosing once or twice a month with human grade Vitamin A can help with bad egg developement. Here is a thread that talks about it. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/60809-pdfs-eggs-only-10-fertile-rate.html
Doug


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

I'd think you are closer on with your suspicion of your male. My yellow terribs breed like machines... I literally am about to have to separate them, LOL! I'd say out of every clutch I get AT LEAST 75% of the eggs are good and sometimes more so yeah, I'd look at your frogs before your feeding regiment as it sounds like you've got that pretty well covered. I wouldn't be at all surprised if you picked up a new male and saw immediate changes...


----------

